# The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install?



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm starting this thread to organize a list of who has a CEL due to the installation of the VWPartsMTL CAI.
I'm tired of running around to 40 threads where tid bits of info is scattered.
**Please post up if you have a VWPartsMTL CAI and either have a CEL or dont**
*Has CEL*
@[email protected] [2007 Rabbit - Large Sensor Hole was too tight]
pslawinski [2007 Rabbit]
subwoffers [2006 Jetta - Large Sensor Hole was too tight]
Geo [2007 Rabbit]
travis3265 [2007 Rabbit - Large Sensor Hole was too tight]
rental_metard [2007 Rabbit - Large Sensor Hole was too tight ]
*No CEL*
T-DOG [2007 Jetta]
4vgnugn [2005.5 Jetta]
Giancarlo [2006 Jetta]
OrlandoJetta 

_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:48 AM 4-19-2007_

_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:14 AM 4-20-2007_


_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:50 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

*Possible reason why*: Maxime claims that the reason for the CEL is that one of the holes for the Bigger of the 2 sensors that plug into the smaller of the tubes is too tight. This causes it to ovalize or crush the o-ring on the sensor creating a leak of air meaning a bad reading.
I had to dremel out the hole on mine just to fit the sensor in, but maybe I didn't dremel out enough?
*PS: *My CEL went away for 2 days last week for no reason, and then came back and I never resetted it...it went away on its own but now it's back.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I'm starting this thread to organize a list of who has a CEL due to the installation of the VWPartsMTL CAI.
I'm tired of running around to 40 threads where tid bits of info is scattered.
**Please post up if you have a VWPartsMTL CAI and either have a CEL or dont**
*Has CEL*
@[email protected]
*No CEL*
------------

No cel here close to 700 mi. (knocks on wood)


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

I have a CEL from the VWpartsMTL CAI. I thought it was a vacuum leak at first, but I have my doubts now. I've sealed that thing up very well, there's no way those tubes are leaking right now, yet the CEL persists even after being reset by unplugging the battery.
I ordered a VAG-COM which should arrive Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to see what I can find out with that.


_Modified by pslawinski at 8:28 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (pslawinski)*

anyone know what the code is that the intake is causing?
I just stuck a filter on mine and its throwing a P0101 (if I remember correctly)....no signal from the maf
only happens at low rpms


_Modified by Geo at 6:54 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (Geo)*

Are the MAF sensors so fragile that the swap is damaging them? 
Has anyone with a CEL tryed replacing it? How much are they?
I have read in the many threads that they are very sensitive.
Can VAGcom tell that the part is ok?








Me: No CAI... No CEL (but i want it bad)


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 7:07 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_I have a CEL from the VWpartsMTL CAI. I thought it was a vacuum leak at first, but I have my doubts now. I've sealed that thing up very well, there's no way those tubes are leaking right now, yet the CEL persists even after being reset by unplugging the battery.
I ordered a VAG-COM which should arrive Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to see what I can find out with that.

_Modified by pslawinski at 8:28 AM 4-17-2007_


I just talked with seven V.W. techs they all said un plugging the battery will not clear the code from memory only turn the light off for a short time. Your car could be fixed and you dont know it. You need to clear the code with a scan tool. Just wait for your vag-com


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (T-DOG)*

329ish KM
CEL
Sensors not fitting in tubes (Hole too tight)


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
I just talked with seven V.W. techs they all said un plugging the battery will not clear the code from memory only turn the light off for a short time. Your car could be fixed and you dont know it. You need to clear the code with a scan tool. Just wait for your vag-com









Yeah, I knew it didn't clear the code. I thought it just switched it to an intermittent fault or something like that. If that's true the problem would have to occur again for the MIL to come on. At any rate, I'll find out tomorrow when I get the VAG-COM whether it is fixed or not.

_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_329ish KM
CEL
Sensors not fitting in tubes (Hole too tight)

Did you try removing the O-ring from the large vacuum tube? I did this and I was able to squeeze it in. Then I wrapped the joint with teflon tape, then electrical tape on top of that.
Honestly I hope my problems are because I screwed up somehow with the installation and it's not sealed correctly. If it's something else then that would really suck to fix.


_Modified by pslawinski at 11:36 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

No CEL .... NO CAI








Ish is taking to @#&^%* long! 
But I did get my h&r sports spring suspension intalled today








As for my CAI ... I've never been waiting for a package like this


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

I have a CEL.
the larger sensor hole is in fact too small. i took it all apart and put it back together today (cuz im going in for an oil change and wanted to fix it). the smaller sensor glides in with ease, whereas the larger one doesnt quite go in all the way. design flaw obviously. i think its time for the vwpartsmtl guys to send out a replacement part for us.


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (travis3265)*

Sounds like ima have some trouble when(if) I get mine in. 
I would way rather see a D.Y.I. Info step by step process on what to expect and how to fix CEL on the MTL page ... personally I gain nothing from a mk3 restoration project


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

has CEL
@[email protected]
pslawinski
subwoffers
Geo
travis3265
lokthis
rental_metard
does not have CEL
T-DOG
The list so far.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_has CEL
@[email protected]
pslawinski
subwoffers
Geo
travis3265
lokthis
rental_metard
does not have CEL
T-DOG
The list so far.

Come on T-DOG, you know you want to join the 'club'.















On a more serious note, what's your secret?


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_has CEL
@[email protected]
pslawinski
subwoffers
Geo
travis3265
lokthis
rental_metard
does not have CEL
T-DOG
The list so far.

Edit: LOKTHIS wouldn't mind having a CEL if he had his CAI to begin with.. I'm the ***** that keeps complaining about it laggin and laggin ...
In other notes my H&R springs made me fall in love all over again will post pics once I get a was


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

over 1000 miles, no CEL.
my secret? I don't know that i have one. except that I have an 05.5 with two sensors and not 3. also, my sensors were jammed on there pretty damn tight.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

fixed my cel! guys, check ur MAFS. unplug it and remove the plastic casing around it that the wires feed into. i found a severed wire and 1 open wire. these wires are flimsy and pathetic. they also sit next to the battery because of how vwpartsmtl engineered the intake. when the engine rocks, they hit the battery and wore down. i fixed the wires and left the casing off because without it, the wires dont go anywhere near the battery. hopes this helps someone.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_fixed my cel! guys, check ur MAFS. unplug it and remove the plastic casing around it that the wires feed into. i found a severed wire and 1 open wire. these wires are flimsy and pathetic. they also sit next to the battery because of how vwpartsmtl engineered the intake. when the engine rocks, they hit the battery and wore down. i fixed the wires and left the casing off because without it, the wires dont go anywhere near the battery. hopes this helps someone. 

I took the cover off during the install of my cai the wire was to short otherwise and made the wires rub the battery cover and make a crazy bend that was bad. Taking the cover off wont hurt a thing there are rubber plugs where the wires go in at any way still water resistant


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Travis? What year/model do you have?
Nice job on the fix, i hope it holds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do they need to change the CAI so the wire problem is less of an issue?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

I have more than 1000 miles on mine with no CEL, mine has 2 sensors and they not even close to the battery, I had to cut and sand the larger sensor (or is a a hose from the recirculating hot air), then it fit fine, put electrical tape to seal them.
Have had no problems, knock on wood.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Travis? What year/model do you have?
Nice job on the fix, i hope it holds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do they need to change the CAI so the wire problem is less of an issue?

no, just remove the casing around the MAFS. im glad i wasnt the only one whos wires were smashed up against the battery. too bad mine tore....oh well, its fixed. if anyone has a CEL, go check out the MAFS wires.


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

To make a more secure connection... try some DeOxit or some Dielectric grease. Of course, that's after you look to see if the connector is making 100% contact.
Just another thing that may help.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (yettitheman)*

Ummm Trav, that can't be the fix mang.
When I installed mine, I opened the MAF connector casing and switched the wires to rest on the left side of the connect as opposed to the right which rubs against the bat.
I still have a CEL regardless, pretty sure the #1 suspect is the sensor hole being too tight...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ummm Trav, that can't be the fix mang.
When I installed mine, I opened the MAF connector casing and switched the wires to rest on the left side of the connect as opposed to the right which rubs against the bat.
I still have a CEL regardless, pretty sure the #1 suspect is the sensor hole being too tight...

yeah, i know, but it is something for people to check and keep in mind. it got rid of my CEL. i really crammed the sensor in hard yesterday. im a pretty strong guy, so it might have just went in enough to get it done for now and keep the CEL away. only time will tell. if it comes back on....well, i will at least know its the sensor hole causing the problem now.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ummm Trav, that can't be the fix mang.
When I installed mine, I opened the MAF connector casing and switched the wires to rest on the left side of the connect as opposed to the right which rubs against the bat.
I still have a CEL regardless, pretty sure the #1 suspect is the sensor hole being too tight...

I wouldn't be so quick to shoot down Travis's solution. That could very well be the problem that some people are having. That said, I'll agree that the vacuum tube holes are certainly out of spec. However, if you take a little time you can ensure that those aren't leaking. 
More than anything we need a more comprehensive list of everyone with or without a CEL that has this intake. The list should include year, model, and a little information about how it was installed.
By the way, nice idea to switch the little elbow thing around the other way. I hadn't even thought of that, too simple I guess.

















_Modified by pslawinski at 7:54 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

I switched my elbow *BEFORE* I even installed the thing. I knew it would be a prob so....
*BTW:* My F0CKING CEL went off randomly tonight again...I guess it's another 2 days till it comes on again.
How is it going away without me touching anything or resetting it?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

i've got the same problem as everyone else @[email protected] so if you wanna change your first post. Its the same problem I have with the girlfriend. Large sensor, hole too tight.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I scanned my car with my VAG-COM and found the following error codes.
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 9430 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:13:47
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3376 /min
Load: 30.6 %
Speed: 126.0 km/h
Temperature: 83.0°C
Temperature: 12.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean 
P0171 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 9495 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:51:46
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3172 /min
Load: 71.3 %
Speed: 118.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
Exactly the same stuff I saw the first time I had it scanned, so I cleared the codes. On the drive home which was only 15 mins and 10 miles both codes popped up again! I logged readings from the MAF and several other sensors on that drive. I've viewed the data several times but I can't find any data that seems like an implausible signal from the MAF. 
Fuel trim values are +.2% and +10.3%.


_Modified by pslawinski at 7:39 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Air leak after the air flow meter clear the codes and see if they come back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_I scanned my car with my VAG-COM and found the following error codes.
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON


so did u check ur MAFS wires like i suggested? a severed or open wire will cause the signal to be off and the fuel mixture to be off (lean) this seems pretty obvious to me.


_Modified by travis3265 at 12:41 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Funny you should say the system was lean. On my first install i swore my gas mileage went down the drain.
This time around my fuel mileage seemed to go back to normal, who know i might of fixed the leek by grinding down the tube and now its not lean anymore.
125 Km, wish me luck


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Why does mine go off for 2 days then come on on it's own after a bit? I dont get it....


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Why does mine go off for 2 days then come on on it's own after a bit? I dont get it....

Get a VAG-COM, I did. What a cool tool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















As far as my CEL goes, I'm pretty sure that it is a Vacuum leak. Turns out the electrical tape I used doesn't work well at high temperatures. The vacuum pressure, blew the seal, and oddly enough the large tube had been pushed out of the intake by a few millimeters. I'm not saying it was completely out of it's fitting but it certainly wasn't how it was when I taped everything up.
Go ahead and list my problem as the vacuum hose adapter being too tight.


----------



## cannonballkyle (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

No cel for me so far. i have the vwpartsmtl intake on a 2005 jetta. i installed it yesterday.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (cannonballkyle)*

143 Km with sensor stuck all the way in. No cel


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
so did u check ur MAFS wires like i suggested? 

I checked mine, all looked good...I'll put the stock one back on to see if I still get the problem..if so, new MAF


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Installed vwpartsmtl CAI intake last night
Took about 3 for some reason ran into a grip of problems 
1)the large hole sensor was to small so I had to go out with my buddie to get a file and file it down ... cause without it it was startin to damage the plastic from the big senseor ... after a while it jammed in good
2)since I just had my H&R sports springs installed I couldn't get a regular jack to fit under my car so I had to use the one the car carries







so after that I was all good remove all the bellie pan screws and tada done
I will say I need like an extra 2 clamps I have one off the MAF without one for now
And one for the filter would be nice
And the MAF wires do seem to tend to sit at an akward location ... ima try n see if I can turn them upside down
As for travis5264 somthin
You got any pictures of what you did to your MAF?
Car runs great... very throaty when switchin into high RPMs and it just seems to glide now .... ill post pics later on :]


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I started the car yesterday and didn't have the light anymore, for the entire length of my drive (3hours highway driving) I didn't have a CEL. *shrugs* I haven't touched it since I installed it. I'm sure it'll come on when I drive today


----------



## bmb2132 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I installed my VwpartsMTL on Wednesday night this week. 
No CEL for until I was headed home from work on Thursday. 
I emailed the VwpartsMTL guys and they said to remove the rubber o-ring from the bigger sensor so it would have a better connection. 
I did that and dissconnected the battery, no CEL. Drive for 50 miles, CEL. 
So this morning I took the o-ring off the little sensor. I'll let you know if this gives resolves the CEL problem after I drive it for a day or two.
On another note, does anyone know what the third sensor does? I know the early models don't have it.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bmb2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmb2132* »_On another note, does anyone know what the third sensor does? I know the early models don't have it.

The small one with a wire running from it is the intake temperature sensor.


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_The small one with a wire running from it is the intake temperature sensor.

That last hole was all messed up, it chewed up the sensor when I was tryin to shove it in
I had to file up a lot of it my self


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Well its been 289km now with the sensor hole grinded down and My fule mileage is back and no cel so far.


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

no cel but my rpms are sticking like around 2,000 3000 rpms


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rab_iter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rab_iter* »_no cel but my rpms are sticking like around 2,000 3000 rpms

What do u mean sticking?


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

it sticks when i press the clutch and release the gas, the rpms stay at like 2,000 3,000 rpms


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (rab_iter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rab_iter* »_it sticks when i press the clutch and release the gas, the rpms stay at like 2,000 3,000 rpms

IF you hold the clutch in for a few seconds longer do the revs drop down to idle again? I have the same thing happen with my car sometimes.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

No CEL for me either... I also installed the ECU back in from getting it chipped and still none. I had one prior to installation with my DIY intake... used VAG-COM to clear cods... 65 miles later and still no CEL.


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

yeah but it takes a bit to come down its freaking me out


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (rab_iter)*

mine did that a little too, but now it doesn't. hmmm... wonder what's up with yours?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

All i can say to you guys is to make sure that you check your connections. How are the smog sensors fitting into the intake? Did you cut the outside brackets off of them? What I did was busted out the dremmell and cut off the outside brackets on the outside of the smog sensors and the sanded the endges down slightly to fit snug into the intake. I took litium grease and spead that ish all over it and pushed as hard as I could to fit it in. I build the intake from the filter back to throttle body to insure everything would fit tight. Try and remove the intake one more time and reconnect. At this point, if you have a CEL make sure that you take it to get it scanned and have them CLEAR THE CODES for the emission module. It will tell you that there is a MAF malfunction due to relocation IGNORE IT and clear the codes. This should, without a doubt, remove your CEL. After 25-50 miles, scan it again and as long as you dont have the MAF fault again, you will be straigh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif By the way, I think Pep-boys scans for you if you go around back to the garage and ask a tech when they arent real busy.







They will clear for you 2 as long as your cool and at least act like you know what your talking about


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I still wont order untill the sensor hole is fixed by vwpartsmtl. There are still to may questions about it.


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

CEL went away today .... after I took off the casing to the emf wires and just ran it straight and covered em with electrical tape ... hopefully it won't come back ::knock on wood::
Will post up pics of how mine looks later


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (lokthis)*

how many of you with CEL drive a lot of highway miles.....?


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

NO CEL!
installed yesterday, drove about 100 miles today visting some friends
sounds awesome
and it pulls pretty nice.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (turbomyJetta)*

Got my CEL tonight, 2000kms after install, hopefully it is just a leak that I can fix, otherwise this is going back.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Got my CEL tonight, 2000kms after install, hopefully it is just a leak that I can fix, otherwise this is going back.









was it after some extended highway driving???


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (sharons03jetta)*

I did a couple of long trips last week and nothing happened, then I turned my car in the morning and CEL is on and hasn't gone away.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I did a couple of long trips last week and nothing happened, then I turned my car in the morning and CEL is on and hasn't gone away.









was that the first time it was turned on since the long trip????


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (sharons03jetta)*

guess what, the CEL just went away by itself, I have no idea was is causing this, done it once. I will re check all the connections tomorrow to make sure I don't have any leaks.
Hopefully it will stay away this time.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Geo)*

So i'm not going crazy... My CEL does go off and on without any modification.....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_So i'm not going crazy... My CEL does go off and on without any modification.....

do you have vag-com?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_So i'm not going crazy... My CEL does go off and on without any modification.....

CLEAR THE CODES... the reason it is going back and forth is because the intake connections are FINE, but its not to the EXACT emission standards of VW, therefore its throwing it off. Catch it when the light is on and plug a VAG in and clear the engine codes. I now have 320 miles since installing and no CEL... Clear 'em it should work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_I still wont order untill the sensor hole is fixed by vwpartsmtl. There are still to may questions about it.









Dont wait dude... its SIMPLE to put in, and to be honest, its better they are smaller, makes for a tighter fit... heres a quick clip of my2.5 listen to the intake...
http://s166.photobucket.com/al...4.flv


_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 7:57 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

add orlando jetta to the no cel group please, gti.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
Dont wait dude... its SIMPLE to put in, and to be honest, its better they are smaller, makes for a tighter fit... heres a quick clip of my2.5 listen to the intake...
http://s166.photobucket.com/al...4.flv

_Modified by OrlandoJetta at 7:57 PM 4-25-2007_


Well, I think i will continue to see what a little patience will get me. It wont take long for the LNT and others to be out, perhaps they will all have worked out the kinks by then so i can decide.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Bump for an update..
Post what you got, Date, and how it stands... Please


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

I just ordered this intake and would like to here what people have to say about the CEL's.
BUMP for an update


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

I got my CEL back on, hopefully it will go away like it did last time, but I hate to have to be dealing with this.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

no cel here..had it on for about 3k. 
custom full length cai..pics up later (if u want)
2007 rabbit


----------



## windsorfox (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_no cel here..had it on for about 3k. 
custom full length cai..pics up later (if u want)
2007 rabbit

Definitely want pics. What'd you use to make the intake?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_add orlando jetta to the no cel group please, gti.

and remove me from has cel and put me in no cel. i havent had one forever. my mafs wires got smashed and i have fixed it. that was the cause.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

how did you fix the maf wires? pretty please


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

they were split in half...i just put them back together so the ecu could read the mafs signal.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Nah, you dont need a MAF. Pfft!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motoring_Maniac* »_Nah, you dont need a MAF. Pfft!

actually you dont.....unplug yours and go drive around.....It will set a code...but the ECU goes to a base map for the MAF sensor when unpluges and the car will drive great....kind of like the 1.8t did when you unplug the MAF on them....


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
actually you dont.....unplug yours and go drive around.....It will set a code...but the ECU goes to a base map for the MAF sensor when unpluges and the car will drive great....kind of like the 1.8t did when you unplug the MAF on them....









seemed a little sluggish. it drove of course. gas mileage was a bit low. it could be all in my head.
so dammit! when are you going to tell us how to fix the lean mixture in our cars once an intake is added?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

we will have the solution on our website soon.....


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_we will have the solution on our website soon.....

"soon"
Homer Simpson: You say that so often that it lost its meaning.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

heres the pics of my no cel cai..
it needs to be finished but it works.
























had some stuff laying around and did it got the tubing the tubing from jegs just two 3 inch 45's with 7inch legs cut one used it as the piece to rerout the tubes and stuck what was left together and that was it..


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

nice CAI meng! looks like mine did before i converted mine to a Short Ram (which actually works better believe it or not).
looks like just like a vwpartsmtl cai!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

what is the sensor between the maf and the air filter?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

The sensor between the MAF and filter is the B1 S2 Air Temp Sensor
DO you have vag-com to check your fuel trim....its block 032.....?


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

Take me off the CEL list. I found a way to get rid of it permanently. What's better is that this method works for anyone with a CAI. 
What did I do might you ask? I removed the CAI and put the stock air box back on.
I just got fed up with the CEL coming on. It's not worth the 9, 13, 20, whatever extra ponies that filter on a stick adds. I'll just wait patiently for someone who knows what they're doing to release a better intake that doesn't make my car run lean.
I wanted to believe that it was my fault, and that I did a bad job installing this intake but I know that's not possible. I reinstalled it countless times, and I've tried all sorts of things to seal up those vacuum hoses. Clearly a leak isn't the problem. The real problem is poor design.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_I just got fed up with the CEL coming on. It's not worth the 9, 13, 20, whatever extra ponies that filter on a stick adds. I'll just wait patiently for someone who knows what they're doing to release a better intake that doesn't make my car run lean.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's been figured out. Just gathering all the pieces to have a decent stockpile.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Cool, let me know when it's ready to order. I'll be one of the first customers


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Ive Im'd Sharons03jetta about this, sounds like the CEL will really be gone this time. Just want some pics though....if its half as nice the MAF flange they made, this is going to Rock the 2.5 world....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (@[email protected])*

I figured out how to remove the CEL ... 
Took it to the dealer and they cleared it for me for 110$ bones 
**** it now I have piece of mind ... I think I should just get that money back from vwpartsmtl


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (lokthis)*

Did you take the CAI out? If not how can you be sure the CEL won't come back? $110 huh? Should have just bought a VAG-COM. I mean it pays for itself after just two trips to the dealer like that.


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (pslawinski)*

Didn't remove it ... dealer was actually excited to hear that I had one in there 
Don't think he'll trip about my new exhaust either
Don't know where to purchase vag-com from


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (lokthis)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/
I bet he was excited! He was probably really excited about the $110 he got for pressing a button.


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

just to be clear... you should stay on the list, because the cel never left while the cai was on.
i'm sorry bout that suckey cai cel prob meng =(...
try the shortram with a heat shield to see if it works...
good luck.


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (theaveragejoe73)*

If I had 300plus dollars coming out of my ass I would ... or if some how I could receive one thru a sponsership or somthin but till then ill stick with what I got


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Travis,
How do you like your ghl exhaust? Have you dyno'd it? Any numbers or reasults?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (lokthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lokthis* »_I figured out how to remove the CEL ... 
Took it to the dealer and they cleared it for me for 110$ bones 
**** it now I have piece of mind ... I think I should just get that money back from vwpartsmtl










you should try to return it....you are a unsatisfied customer.....its the least they could do.....well I guess doing nothing would be the least....


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (sharons03jetta)*

GTI..... Whats Up!!! I'm back and running a CEL on my 06 Jetta now.... I did not have one for months and it came on a couple weeks ago and won't go away...
I have reset it many times with my vag and still comes right back on.... Only difference is the temp here in NH has gotten warmer. My car has not been doing the normal high rev start like it used to and sounds like its going to stall out in the morning.....?????
Im close to ripping this CAI thing out!!!! Or doing the short ram idea??? Has that solved anybodies issues???
My Vag comes up air temp to low.... welll yah thats what I'm trying to do....


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (jaysunptell)*

sounds like you have a leak buddy. if not, short ram it.

_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_GTI..... Whats Up!!! I'm back and running a CEL on my 06 Jetta now.... I did not have one for months and it came on a couple weeks ago and won't go away...
I have reset it many times with my vag and still comes right back on.... Only difference is the temp here in NH has gotten warmer. My car has not been doing the normal high rev start like it used to and sounds like its going to stall out in the morning.....?????
Im close to ripping this CAI thing out!!!! Or doing the short ram idea??? Has that solved anybodies issues???
My Vag comes up air temp to low.... welll yah thats what I'm trying to do....


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_My Vag comes up air temp to low.... welll yah thats what I'm trying to do....









We saw that same error when the MAF wasn't quite completely plugged in. The car will continue to run with no MAF off of a protection map in the ECU, but it will see a temp of like -48C (if I remember right).
If you are sure it's plugged in, then take off the right angle cover and inspect the wires. Some of these kits require you to run with the MAF wire stretched a little too much for longevity, you may find a wire rubbed raw even though it's in the "tubing".


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (magilson)*

That -48 is exactly what I saw with the Vag. I wiggled the plug and everything looked good??? Already had that curved part off it wires are good. I did not reset it yet though....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (jaysunptell)*

yeah if you see -48....and the MAF is pluged in.....the wires are bad or the Temp part of the MAF sensor is bad....


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (lokthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lokthis* »_Travis,
How do you like your ghl exhaust? Have you dyno'd it? Any numbers or reasults?

its great. there are some videos floating around on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/travis3265
no dynos. dont really care about numbers. it sounds nice and i could feel the engine revving more freely. top end power improved as well. the engine doesnt die out up top now with this exhaust and intake like it did stock.


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_yeah if you see -48....and the MAF is pluged in.....the wires are bad or the Temp part of the MAF sensor is bad....

I did get this CEL when I first put the CAI in. I had to retighten everything down and it went away, so not sure why now it is coming back. Would this explain my rough morning starts and non high RPM start up's that its supposed to do???
So people are seeing that if they short ram it things run better, meaning NO CEL'S....???
Off the subject but that 650HP rear wheel GTI is Bad a$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (travis3265)*

So I had the short ram for about 200km and decided to switch back to CAI, now that I have reinstalled the CAI I have over 800km with no Cel.... what the heck?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: The [[[CEL]]] Thread - Who has one after CAI install? (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_So I had the short ram for about 200km and decided to switch back to CAI, now that I have reinstalled the CAI I have over 800km with no Cel.... what the heck?









Find someone with a Vag-Com and look at block 032. Could be the issue wasn't flow, but a loose connection from your original installation!


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

from what i've experienced, you'll get a CEL when the marked sensor gets somewhat loose, not falling out but you can move it around some. just shove it back in there and the CEL will go away.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*

My CEL, comes on and off, a week or more without it and then 2 days with it and without moving anything it will go away.
I really have no idea what is going on.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_My CEL, comes on and off, a week or more without it and then 2 days with it and without moving anything it will go away.
I really have no idea what is going on.

I'd definitely consider getting it scanned, that's for sure!


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGRabbit* »_
from what i've experienced, you'll get a CEL when the marked sensor gets somewhat loose, not falling out but you can move it around some. just shove it back in there and the CEL will go away.









thats a hose not a sensor but i can see if that was loose how it would cause a cel


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

I don't know if anyone's check'ed ther CEL with a vagcom (thanx ron) but the reason mine was on is because it said I was running to lean

Doesn't that mean too much a air flow? I don't belive it has nothing with wiggling a few wires n shoving in some more clamps








I really don't know ... my CEL goes on n off on n off etc etc.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

depending on how much air is flowing through that intake. Putputing vs WOT. Thats my take on it


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (lokthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lokthis* »_I don't know if anyone's check'ed ther CEL with a vagcom (thanx ron) but the reason mine was on is because it said I was running to lean

Doesn't that mean too much a air flow? I don't belive it has nothing with wiggling a few wires n shoving in some more clamps








I really don't know ... my CEL goes on n off on n off etc etc.









THANK YOU. I've been saying this for freakin ever







The more of you that look into it with Vag Com are going to confirm this, I'm sure.
The CEL comes and goes because as your driving cstyle hanges your car moves towards and away from the adjustment limit of 25%.
The stock tune simply won't adjust the injectors enough to make up for the large increase of flow that results from getting rid of that nasty OEM intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: I suppose I shouldn't just toot my own horn so to speak. It could also be a leak somwhere post maf so double check and make absolutely sure that everything is connected air tight!


_Modified by magilson at 7:12 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Well I figured out why my cell has been on and will not go off. I have reset it a 100 times with my VAG and it still comes on... Looking at my plug that goes into the MAF one of the wires has broken off. Of course it broke down in the plug, and it looks like the wires are molded into the plug.... So looks like I get to price out a new plug. Anyone have any clues to what might be the best solution to this problem??? Is the dealer my only hope? 
My really big problem is with this Cel on my car will not pass inspection!!!! Super Beat!!!! One year old and already having inspection problems - thats how I roll!!!!!!!!! LOL......


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

im pretty sure the dealer will be the only place you can buy that plug....you might try a salvage yard...you could cut and splice one off a crashed car......just a thought...


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

FYI plug and new wires about $88 from dealer. So Im going to have them give me some slack so I wont have the wires streached so much!!!


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

you should be able to buy the terminal ends at the dealer...and you can get a special tool that will unpin the connector and just splice a new wire in there and snap it back into the plug


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Geo)*

I looked into it. The wires are molded into the plug..... I just want it done and done right at this point! I need to get my car inspected and can't be trying to do something that might go wrong and then start over with the dealer trying it....


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*

I have been CEL free for over 3k now.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

anyone out there still running the vwpartsmtl intake? I've had a cel this whole time (9,000kms) and I'm curious my engine running slightly lean would cause any damage?


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

I'm still running on that **** ... all I gotta say is that I stop caring getting sponsered by eihcban so they should take care of me


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_anyone out there still running the vwpartsmtl intake? I've had a cel this whole time (9,000kms) and I'm curious my engine running slightly lean would cause any damage?

Im on it


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_anyone out there still running the vwpartsmtl intake? I've had a cel this whole time (9,000kms) and I'm curious my engine running slightly lean would cause any damage?

Nope, your ECU can add or subtract up to 25% of what it would normally use. It's when it needs to adapt more than that when it gives a CEL. And even when it gives a CEL it can do a lot more things to protect itself.
The problem is really that you paid a lot for a CEL...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

I just noticed VwpartsMtl no longer is a company. They closed up shop


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_I just noticed VwpartsMtl no longer is a company. They closed up shop


_Quote, originally posted by *VWPARTSMTL.com* »_Hi, I would like to thank all of my past customers. I have decided to shut down because I have no more time for my self now that I am back to school at night plus full time military during the day. All the orders that have been put through until now are still being treated and all the orders are to be shipped by monday 28th May 2007.

Sincerely, many thanks.

Max


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Wow... Glad i missed that boat


----------

